# UK guy marrying Mexican girl



## bookerhitch (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi all firstly apologies if this is already covered elsewhere but the amount of contradictory information is a bit overwhelming!

i am a British national and will be marrying my Mexican Fiance next month in Mexico.
Although i would like to stay there with her unfortunately i will have to return to the UK a few weeks after the wedding to continue working and building up my savings.
I earn around 26K per annum.

i would like to know exactly what we would need to do in order for her to come to the Uk with me and for her to be able to start work? we would be living with at my mothers house.

any help on this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

> Hi all firstly apologies if this is already covered elsewhere but the amount of contradictory information is a bit overwhelming!


Which information in particular are you concerned about? It's difficult to cover everything so better to just concentrate on what is confusing you.



> i am a British national and will be marrying my Mexican Fiance next month in Mexico.


Congratulations and good luck! 



> Although i would like to stay there with her unfortunately i will have to return to the UK a few weeks after the wedding to continue working and building up my savings.
> I earn around 26K per annum.


If you earn 26K per annum you won't need any savings to meet the financial requirements for the visa application.



> i would like to know exactly what we would need to do in order for her to come to the Uk with me and for her to be able to start work?


Now, I am not sure about this, but when I got married abroad (I'm non British, my husband is British) we had to inform the British embassy in my country where we got married about his intention to marry. I am not sure if you will need to do this in Mexico. On the UK government page it says "Contact your nearest embassy or consulate representing Mexico before making any plans to find out about local marriage laws, including what documents you’ll need."

After getting married, she can apply for her UK spouse visa. She will need to fulfil the English language requirement (by passing the English language test with an approved provider or holding a degree taught in English and certified by NARIC), you will have to provide documents to fulfil the financial requirement (letter of employment, P60, bank statements for the 6 months immediately preceding the application) and you must be earning above £18 600 pounds. 

You will also need the marriage certificate, officially translated into English (if not in English originally) and pictures, communication (Skype, Facetime etc) logs proving you two keep in touch.

All documents including bank statements must be original (no internet print-outs, apart from communication logs of course) and anything not in English must be officially translated into English. 




> we would be living with at my mothers house.


You need house deeds (buy them from land registry's internet website), a letter from your mother stating you and your wife can live there, council tax bill in your mother's name. You will also probably need to provide a housing inspection report proving the house won't be overcrowded.

You'll also need to give your wife a copy of the picture page of your passport for the application process and both of you will have to write introduction letters giving more details about your relationship.

Consider all these as guidelines, the correct list will depend on your exact situation but it should give you a good idea of what you'll need.


----------



## bookerhitch (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks ever so much for your quick response! so it looks like we're in an ok position with regards to me already having a job and a place to stay.

I think the main concern would be if she will be able to pass the English exam. we both communicate in Spanish and her English is not brilliant.

I guess she's gonna have to get studying!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

The required level for the spouse visa is A1 which is really, really basic. There are websites where she can do free tests and check what her current level is. But if she can say simple sentences in English and you start communicating in English, she should get there in a couple of months.


----------



## bookerhitch (Jan 22, 2015)

right ok i'll relay that info to her....she lived in the states for 6 months when she was 18 so she can certainly communicate in English.....one on one that is cos in a group situation she's quickly lost....
i'll definately start pushing her to speak English more, to build her confidence and get her ready for the English workplace.

Most Mexicans that i've met think that the 'British' English accent is very weird !.... which always makes me chuckle


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need to meet the financial, accommodation and relationship requirements and she needs to meet the English language requirement.

Here is a list of acceptable English language tests:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...sh_language_tests_-_updated_November_2014.pdf

FM 1.7 expalins the options available for meeting the financial requirement:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...exFM_Section_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf

More information:

https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk/overview


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

> Most Mexicans that i've met think that the 'British' English accent is very weird !.... which always makes me chuckle


Hey, I've spent years trying to acquire that weird British accent! Non-natives think I'm British but all I get from native speakers is "Were are you from? You don't really sound British but I can't place you anywhere else?" And my heart just sinks 

It's my hubby's fault, he is picking up my accent more than I'm picking up his so we both sound strange now! Must try harder


----------



## bookerhitch (Jan 22, 2015)

XD XD XD



Many thanks for the advice, now looking into this i've just been wondering if all the documents (my mothers house deed my bank statements etc) will need to be submitted in Mexico where my fiance / future wife is or here in the UK?

also looking at a possible scenario of getting married here in the UK as well.....would this be an advantage to our situation?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

bookerhitch said:


> XD XD XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All documents will have to be submitted by her in Mexico and all of them will have to be original (no bank statements downloaded from the internet, no invitation letters scanned and sent through email). That being said, your mother's house deeds can be ordered from the land registry's website.

No advantage whatsoever being married in the UK, all it means is paying for fiance visa and having the hassle of doing two applications within six months - one for the fiance visa and one for further leave to remain.


----------

